# Face cleaning- Micellar Solutions



## esperanza0905 (Sep 3, 2009)

This is my  HG cleaning product:  Micellar water.
I haven't read girls writing bout it so here's the thread.

Anyway, this is the only product I use to clean all makeup from my face.

My eyes are so sensitive and most of  e/s cleaners irritate eyes  but micellar solution is  so light,non- agressive  product thus is so easy to clean.

There are a few brands selling it in Europe, I tried several of them but always coming  back to Bioderma.

I prefer this type of face cleaning cos it's all in one: cleaner & tonic.
After cleaning, I wash face with water but some gals even don't do that.

Enjoy!
all CC are welcome!!


----------



## jenee.sum (Sep 3, 2009)

i love micellar solutions. they are so gentle on the skin, and so refreshing too. if i have a total grease day, and just feel dirty on my face, i swipe it all over to cleanse and refresh myself. i have sensitive skin too so it really helps. it's also great for travel. instead of bringing a bunch of stuff with you, you can just bring that. but i don't use it as my everyday cleanser. i've only tried the vichy one, and i like it. it's alcohol and soap free. i wonder how the Biotherm, La Roche Posay, and Avene ones are. Anyone tried them?


----------



## esperanza0905 (Sep 4, 2009)

Yeap...I use it as makeup remover each day.
Vichy & Plante System- don't clean makeup that good as Bioderma.
Next I'm gonna try LRP:Rosalic Micelar makeup remover gel.


----------



## gigiopolis (Sep 4, 2009)

GOOD GOD I love Bioderma Sensibio and Sebium H20. HG forever. 

Smells wonderful (not overpowering at all, just very fresh). It's also very versatile...sometimes I use it to remove my makeup, then follow up with a very mild cleanser, sometimes to straight-up cleanse my skin (I don't rinse with water), or when I feel greasy and gross I'll swipe it across my skin and feel instantly cleaner. 

I think the best thing of all about this product, though, is the fresh clean feeling it gives you. It's never sticky, and even the one designed for oilier skins doesn't dry your skin out (although I wouldn't skip moisturizer), Feels extremely light, doesn't break me out...wonderful. I couldn't live without this stuff! It's somewhat pricey but I'll buy this no matter how expensive it is...


----------



## esperanza0905 (Sep 4, 2009)

gigi u took my words! after cleaning face with MS of course I have to moisture face as well. 
also nice to see that it's really versatile. each gal use it its way 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I want to hear more purposes...


----------



## shy_makeup_girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I literally got the Bioderma Sebium H20 last Friday! Its too early to tell (I only used it for 3 days) but I love the clean, cool feeling it gives to the skin. I heard about the Vichy Calming Micellar solution and I will try that out once I run out of the Bioderma (or if it decides to hate my face ). Thanks ladies for all of your suggestions! This is the first time that I am trying out Micellar solutions!


----------



## JacquiiieM (Aug 28, 2012)

I use them with baby wipes to literally remove EVERYTHING! Either that or my MAC Cleanse-Off Oil  But I absolutely love Bioderma! Doesn't irritate my sensitive skin or break me out at all.


----------



## artificeartist (Aug 11, 2014)

I really love micellar cleansing waters. I fell in love while studying abroad in the UK. I brought back two bottles of the Garnier kind, but I can't seem to find any types in the USA not costing me $30 or something. Does anyone know a cheap place to buy Bioderma or Garnier cleansing waters (in store or online) or any relatively cheap US versions? Thanks!


----------



## jillywojo (Aug 21, 2014)

I agree, I love them too. The Vichy one is great and is one of the only things that doesn't irritate my skin!


----------



## Keluana (Aug 23, 2014)

I love them! Sadly I'm out of my Bioderma Sensibio, I hope I can find some time to go to Paris again this fall. I'm using the Caudalie one at the moment. The smell is great, I love the smell of Caudalie products. Sadly it doesn't perform as well as Bioderma, I always find bits of mascara on my face in the morning.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Aug 23, 2014)

Allow me to suggest Embryolisse. They have one thats positively lovely.


----------



## AnnieZM (Aug 24, 2014)

Bioderma is great - way better that Vichy. I think I've used like at least 6 large bottles already, I don't use anything else for makeup removal.


----------



## style-addict (Aug 24, 2014)

artificeartist said:


> I really love micellar cleansing waters. I fell in love while studying abroad in the UK. I brought back two bottles of the Garnier kind, but I can't seem to find any types in the USA not costing me $30 or something. Does anyone know a cheap place to buy Bioderma or Garnier cleansing waters (in store or online) or any relatively cheap US versions? Thanks!


  FeelUnique sells the Garnier micellar water. Last time I checked I think it was around $12? 

  I haven't found a place here in the states that sells Bioderma. I resorted to ordering one from ebay (which cost a crazy $29!). 

  You can find the La Roche Posay micellar water at Walgreens.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Aug 24, 2014)

style-addict said:


> FeelUnique sells the Garnier micellar water. Last time I checked I think it was around $12?   I haven't found a place here in the states that sells Bioderma. I resorted to ordering one from ebay (which cost a crazy $29!).   You can find the La Roche Posay micellar water at Walgreens.


 Loreal has one too but its only in Europe.im going to look for the La Roche at Walgreens. I


----------



## Lin1018 (Oct 7, 2015)

artificeartist said:


> I really love micellar cleansing waters. I fell in love while studying abroad in the UK. I brought back two bottles of the Garnier kind, but I can't seem to find any types in the USA not costing me $30 or something. Does anyone know a cheap place to buy Bioderma or Garnier cleansing waters (in store or online) or any relatively cheap US versions? Thanks!


  Have you looked at Simple Micellar? I think Ulta sell it.


----------



## Jayjayy (Oct 7, 2015)

I enjoy them as well. I use them in place of toner to make sure my skin is clean, because my face wash is super gentle. I have the Simple brand one, but I think the Dr. Jart+ Dermaclear Micro Water is the best I've tried. I want to try Bioderma next!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Oct 7, 2015)

My top two micellar waters are from Bioderma (obvious choice of many) and the one from Embryolisse. The one from Bioderma I was finally able to get my hands on since it launched in the US via Beauylish. Embroylisse was the one I was using before Bioderma. I used to get if from Ricky's NYC. I loved it, it worked miracles but it was definitely pricey. $30 for an 8 oz bottle. If you are attending IMATS this year Alcone was selling it for $15.


----------



## shellygrrl (Oct 8, 2015)

I tend to use them for eye makeup removal and not all-over makeup removal. (If you do use micellar water to remove your makeup, I definitely recommend following up with a proper cleanser.)  My long-time fave has been Caudalie's. But I've also tried Bioderma with the red cap (the sensitive range) as well as Simple. I'm using the latter now and am really liking it.


----------

